# Amazon Map of Zones



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Has anyone seen the total laid out Map of all the numbered delivery zones BY CODE of any particular city ... The number in the upper right hand (RC.7720) ... I think it would be cool to visual be able to see where i'm going laid out on a map for perspective .


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

You can put the zip code on google maps, works the same way.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

aflexdriver said:


> You can put the zip code on google maps, works the same way.


Zones arent zip codes though.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Colie said:


> Zones arent zip codes though.


Sure but if we can see zip codes in a map, why to bother with the zones?


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

aflexdriver said:


> Sure but if we can see zip codes in a map, why to bother with the zones?


He stated his reason already.



Solo1 said:


> I think it would be cool to visual be able to see where i'm going laid out on a map for perspective


Pretty sure he just wants to see all the exact zone lines/areas in one map. Was pretty straightforward.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Through lots of deliveries I know where I'm going by zone faster than by zipcode


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Those so call zones aren't permanent. It can change over time.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Those so call zones aren't permanent. It can change over time.


A zone is a zone ... If the number changes, it's still a zone ... I'm sure is out there somewhere in the wild.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Go ask a manager of a warehouse. Maybe they'll show you. Or you can build your own map based on the picklist you get daily.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Go ask a manager of a warehouse. Maybe they'll show you. Or you can build your own map based on the picklist you get daily.


I should become more buddy buddy ... Maybe i can get blocks that end at my condos ... lol ... There is a guy at our WH/FC that is cool enough to ask ... I'll try that.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> Has anyone seen the total laid out Map of all the numbered delivery zones BY CODE of any particular city ... The number in the upper right hand (RC.7720) ... I think it would be cool to visual be able to see where i'm going laid out on a map for perspective .


You don't know which zones are in your block until the cart rolls up in the warehouse/loading dock, right? So you wouldn't be able to see where you're going beforehand, regardless. 10 minutes later, once you've scanned all the packages, there's a map with green dots right on your phone under Today's Itinerary.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I think it's more for insterest than anything. I would be interested myself to see how they 'cut' them, as it were, because sometimes it REALLY doesn't seem to make sense (and other times they are separated in such a bad spot that if you follow the the order the app wants you have to go in and out of a guarded community more than once, for instance)


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Our zones (PN) are a circle divided into 8 slices extending approx 20 miles from the Wh. Each slice is divided in 4, going from closest to WH (A) to furthest (D). There used to be a map on the wall. In reality, the edges of the 32 zones are irregular since they use zip codes as delivery enablement.

For route creation, two or more adjacent slices are combined to generate sufficient stops to generate approx 90 min of workload for a 2hr block.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Our zones (PN) are a circle divided into 8 slices extending approx 20 miles from the Wh. Each slice is divided in 4, going from closest to WH (A) to furthest (D). There used to be a map on the wall. In reality, the edges of the 32 zones are irregular since they use zip codes as delivery enablement.
> 
> For route creation, two or more adjacent slices are combined to generate sufficient stops to generate approx 90 min of workload for a 2hr block.


Damn that was a proficient, amazon manager type answer ... I would like to see THAT.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I was told we used to have a big print map on the wall at our wh too, but it caused too many issues with drivers so they wont let us see it anymore. From my personal data collection Denver looks like this, with the average 4hr route being 4-8 zones.... Each of the 8 1000 slices is divided down into 200 zones (every 5)


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Our zones (PN) are a circle divided into 8 slices extending approx 20 miles from the Wh. Each slice is divided in 4, going from closest to WH (A) to furthest (D). There used to be a map on the wall. In reality, the edges of the 32 zones are irregular since they use zip codes as delivery enablement.
> 
> For route creation, two or more adjacent slices are combined to generate sufficient stops to generate approx 90 min of workload for a 2hr block.


Damn, I'm impressed. That's is better than any answer to any question I've ever asked an Amazon employee. WOW! Please consider managing my WH!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

LA area is not quite the same. There are overlapping delivery areas between warehouses. As they are adding 2 additional warehouses, coverage areas will change again.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> LA area is not quite the same. There are overlapping delivery areas between warehouses. As they are adding 2 additional warehouses, coverage areas will change again.


They don't have over lapping zones ... Different Delivery drivers may deliver to the same zone but it's always that same coded zone.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Did I say anything about overlapping zones? I said overlapping delivery areas between warehouses. DLA3 delivers to Buena Park sometimes which is also covered by DLA2. If you're not in the LA/OC area, it's because you don't know this area.


----------



## matthew1 (Apr 20, 2017)

I received a email tonight DLA2 will close on June 6 and have to choose preferred station by May 10th.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Did I say anything about overlapping zones? I said overlapping delivery areas between warehouses.


My Bad ... I read it wrong.


----------

